# Comandante knob and shaft dimensions? Interchangeable with 1Zpresso?



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

I'm a very satisfied 1Zpresso J-Max user, but I love the look of the black Comandante (C40 Mk 3 or Mk 4) knob - would suit my setup so much better. I have a hunch they might be interchangeable?

If anyone knows, or can measure, the Comandante dimensions, I'd be very grateful.

















































I guess I could start sanding the knob I have, but if the C40 knob clicks right on that might be a neater and easier cosmetic tweak... It would also open the door to a Big Joe


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

bbstrikesagain said:


> I'm a very satisfied 1Zpresso J-Max user, but I love the look of the black Comandante (C40 Mk 3 or Mk 4) knob - would suit my setup so much better. I have a hunch they might be interchangeable?
> 
> If anyone knows, or can measure, the Comandante dimensions, I'd be very grateful.
> 
> ...


My calipers aren't digital but my measurements looked pretty near identical to yours, I think it'd fit. That's on a black MK3.


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

newdent said:


> My calipers aren't digital but my measurements looked pretty near identical to yours, I think it'd fit. That's on a black MK3.


Thank you!

Black Comandante C40 knob ordered.

I reckon the Big Joe would fit too then, and be really nice, but unfortunately I couldn't find any seller I could afford to use - big minimum orders or huge delivery charges to UK


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

No worries, happy to help.

I know what you mean, was thinking of getting a coloured knob for a bit of fun as they're relatively cheap but once you add shipping on it stacks up. 

Intrigued to know how much the big crank and knob make but don't find grinding with the comandante too bad to be honest. It's relatively light work grinding, just pretty slow for espresso!

I'm impressed that your hunch paid off, it wouldn't have crossed my mind that these would fit different grinders!


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

newdent said:


> No worries, happy to help.
> 
> I know what you mean, was thinking of getting a coloured knob for a bit of fun as they're relatively cheap but once you add shipping on it stacks up.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw a couple around $15 for the knob but $65 or more shipping, then if VAT hasn't been prepaid there's VAT and courier ransom, sorry, handling fee. Another seller with Big Joe had a minimum order value of €200.

So C40 in black it is - lands tomorrow, about £12 all in. It doesn't need to be bigger, the standard handle and crank size is just fine. The j-max body takes a firm grip for espresso though, as it's a very fast and aggressive grinder. 

As for the hunch, I'm amazed a search found nothing on it, thought others would have wanted to bling their 1Zpresso grinders and would have already done it


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

Comandante C40 knob fits very nicely. Better finished, and better feel in the hand, more room for fingers, and riginal goal = BLACK.

The 1Zpresso knob isisslightly better engineered, with a self-lubrocation sleeve bearing, but that truncates the base of the knob in an ugly way that doesn't feel quite as "right".

Satisfied aesthetics. Satisfied curiosity.


----------

